
The Uncropped “Tank Man” Photograph from Tiananmen Square. June 4th 1989 - paulcarroty
https://i.redd.it/kuadka7dpw131.png
======
air7
Wow, this gave me a nostalgic flash-back to my BBS days when I would download
a JPG and watch it appear line by line on my screen.

